

Onboarding at Percolate - jasonshen
http://blog.percolate.com/2014/04/onboarding-at-percolate/

======
hongquan
Thanks for writing this up. It amazes me that companies (particularly
startups) spend so much to recruit great people and then let them sink or
swim. The first 30/60/90 days for a new hire are critical to their short and
long term success at your company. More Founders should understand this.

------
PeterWhittaker
Many good ideas, ideas that one might eventually find mimicked in other orgs
(just sent the URL to my partners...).

------
irinai13
The sad thing is that much bigger companies often don't get this right.

